# GPS For ATV and Truck



## Chris391 (Feb 15, 2004)

I am looking at getting a Garmin Nuvi to use in on my ATV and in the truck. I have been looking at the Garmin Nuvis 255WT and 265WT. Does anyone own and use one of these for dual purpose. If so what kind of mounting bracket works the best on a Polaris Sprotsman 500.


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a Nuvi and love it. I got the atv/snowmobile maps for it at VVmaping, works great. I just keep it in my pocket or bag and get it out to see where I need to go. I did not mount it because I dont know about getting it wet. I also use it in my truck all the time. One of the best $150 I have spent.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

we just bought gps from gander mountain for our fire dept. the manager gave us a class tonite on how to use them. he also brought a nuvi 500 to look at. it comes preloaded with ALL the city street and topo.
think when i can find a deal on one i'll be buying one


----------



## Chris391 (Feb 15, 2004)

The Nuvi 500 looks sweet,but a bit more than I wanted to spend. Best Buy has a good sale on the 265WT and 255 for around $150.00. I might be getting one of those later in the week. Im sure I will get the VV mapping software as well. I have good things about it.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

I bought a ram mount for my Oregon 200. I LOVE it. Holds the unit tight. I mounted it on my Quad. I boughtit at Bass Pro. 
Go to the link below and you can enter your make and model and it will show you what they reccomend.

http://www.ram-mount.com/Products/GPSMounts/tabid/135/Default.aspx

They are pretty rugged


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I used the Lowrance XOG. It's a little more water resistant than the typical automotive style. I use the standard XOG mount in my car and then a Ram mount on my sled. I have sledmaps on mine.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

We got the garmin 255w for trips in the woods. Alot our two treks in the u.p. dead end or get really rough and we wanted to know if it went thru. Long story short.... the nuvi works great on highways but if you want better views of two tracks you might need to buy a chip. Good luck. We are still new to this unit and learning as we go.


----------

